# need advice on building riding arena



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Indoor or outdoor? Where are you? (climate)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Everything you have found so far sounds complicated because building a riding ring with good footing is a some what complicated process.

Proper foundation and drainage make all the difference.

Along with what Franknbeans asked you we need to know are you trying to just make yourself some place to ride or do you want good all weather footing?


----------



## wickedpony (Sep 27, 2010)

Located in deep south, outdoor, very humid in summer heat ranges anywhere between 90 up to 100
In winter it rarely gets below 20 degrees
Thanks for the response


----------



## wickedpony (Sep 27, 2010)

It will be uncovered and need footing that will be for all weather, year around
Thanks for your response


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I can say from experience... do it right the first time. Don't attempt to do this unless you have the proper equipment or are prepared to rent some. You'll have to dig up a top layer of soil over a large surface area.. a regular tractor or even a bobcat is too small for the job. It will take you FOREVER.. trust me I know. You'll need a giant loader/bulldozer. 1" gravel base and then stone dust on top.. You'll need a box blade for spreading it all out. You'll also need a transit to make sure its level. It's best to make the center of the arena slightly higher (a degree or two) for quick drainage. If you slope it all in one direction (like ours) all your sand will end up at the low end of your arena quickly.

After you level your stone dust.. mist it with water while you roll it... it may take a few passes over a few days.. let it sit until rock hard. Lay sand on top as desired.

ALWAYS do it right the first time. Trust me it will save you alot of headaches in the future.


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

You need to prepare your base according to your subsoil. We are on clay, and we've had to put down an 18" layer of rubble to stop the arena being "eaten" by the clay. The best way forward is to get quotes from local contractors who know your conditions. Then you can decide how much, if any, of the work you want to do yourself. Everything else, totally agree with Starlinestables. We hire in a 13 ton, 360 track digger to do our groundwork. It is around $1000 a day, but you get a lot done in a day.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Never built one before but what does the footing have to do with it? If they run in a dry lot now what is the difference of building one in that footing? Just wondering.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

The difference is do you want to wait a week or two while your "dry lot" dries to ride in it? Also dry lot footing is generally unlevel and crappy which only exacerbate problems under saddle. Horses are fine on their own but add a rider and it makes balancing more difficult for them.

It all really depends on what kind of equipment you have, how often you plan to ride in it, and what kind of riding you plan on doing..


----------

